# Toilet training help :/



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

We seem to be having a big issue with toilet training at the moment. We only got Millie last friday and shes 11 weeks old now and she was really good at going for a wee and poo outside with the only exception of cuddle puddles. However the last couple of days she keeps randomly doing the tiniest of wee's on the floor literally straight after coming back inside from her walk, even though she wee's outside before you bring her in. Plus the last couple of mornings we've been coming down to her and she has soiled all in her cage and were not sure if she is doing it late at night or in the morning before we come down to her. We normally get to her any time between 7 to half 7. We tried putting her to sleep a bit earlier then normal then waking her back up to take her out before we go to bed (half 10-11) however she only has a wee and we still wake up to poo in the morning. Any help or advice please as it is getting a bit too much? Also the poo's she has been doing are quite sloppy and not formed at all. We don't no if its because she picks up and tries to eat anything she can, normally stones and bark, even though we always try to take it out of her mouth before she eats it. Sorry for the big essay but were very new at having a puppy and would love to help..


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't help on the toilet training unfortunately, as we're having problems too - but we do seem to have helped Kipper's sloppiness. The problem was that I had been unknowingly overfeeding him his food. The breeder did say it causes their tums to go a bit funny if they have too much. I had been measuring it by eye - but obviously have been unconciously trying to feed him up! I've got a cup measurer for his food now, and he's loads better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I know the cuddle puddles well we also call them happy pees! Bonnie is still prone to them at 10 months!
Mine used to be desperate for a poo first thing in the morning when they were tiny so maybe try and get down to her earlier than 7.30. I was coming down to mine at closer to 5 or 6 when mine were 11 weeks and I never had a messy crate. 
Mine were dreadful at eating sticks in the garden and the tiniest piece of stick or bark would give them the runs.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson does his poos outside and some wees but lots of wees on my hall carpet, have a pad down but its hit and miss whether he will actually go on it, he goes in my hall even if the back door is open, I am not sure how long to let him do this. He does wake up at about half 5 every morning and is desperate to go out so try that, I am sure you will get better advice than this but be aware you are not alone with the toilet problems!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think I used to make sure my puppies went out after eating, after napping, after playing and every 90 mins too. They soon got the idea, and loads of praise and I always went out with them too. Was wondering if a change in the water could affect their tummies too?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I have a 10 wk old puppy too and he can be very good like today done all his toilets outside then just now he did a wee indoors and 10 minutes later a no 2 as well, I remember my first being like this too I just think it takes a while to get them 100% toilet trained but it will happen eventually just give lots of praise when she goes outside I give Kody a treat too. As regards to soiling her crate I think that maybe 7-7:30 is a little too late to go down to her in the morning I would say check at 6 am I know it's a pain having to get up early but it will only be for a while. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a 12 week and almost 10 month old and I put her down at 11pm last night and just happened to wake up at 4am, went in and got her and her crate was clean. She went right away poo and pee, even tho she was asleep when I went in. I laid on the couch for an hr, then fed them both and amazingly they both laid down until 7am. I think 7 is a little late in the morning also for a new puppy . . worth a try for earlier time to avoid messy crate, and I keep telling myself this is just for a little while . . Sami is VERY good (knock wood) with his toileting now and I'm hopeing she will be too. We had 1 wee inside today, but I am taking her out after meals, water drinking, hard play, naps etc. It actually averages out to once every 45 minutes to an hour. Each time we go out I repeat "Outside Carley . . pee pee", then I put her down and repeat Pee Pee about 10 times, and she eventually squats to pee and I immediatly praise "Good girl . . pee pee outside" and give a very small treat. She LOVES her treats, The only problem is now my 10 month old wants a treat too! Have MERCY . .so I give him one to so he will feel special! Good Luck . . its a hit and miss, but consistency is very key . . Sami got it after about 5-6 weeks and would hop up on the back door.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am going through the exact same thing as you.... in fact I have started to think I am doing something wrong even though I take her out usually every half hour or so, and after sleeps, playing, etc.... im constantly watching her but yesterday we had 4 wees inside and 1 poo... she isn't letting me know she wants to go out either.. Millie is nearly 11 weeks old now and can go out for walks on wednesday. Im hoping when this happens we can get her in a routine for toileting while out on walks. I can feel your frustration as mine is the same. Millie knows what I want from her when I take her outside as I use key words repeatedly and she has managed to grasp it, lots of praise given and she even sits and waits for her treat (handing me her paw bless her).

Just hoping things will improve soon, especially when we can get out on walks with her. 

Any advice welcomed too xxx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson has only been going for walks for a week but he still doesnt realise that he can do his business on these walks and holds it till he gets home, the look of relief is quite comical!!


----------

